# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood TH-F7E

## RN3GP

,   -   ?
              .
   ,    .    SSB, ,   ,        ?
   .
  ?

----------


## UA1ZQO

! SSB  ,    .,     ,      .    SSB  . ,  2-  430 , 50        VX-7,8,  .    .    ,    ,  ,   "".       ,  ,  .
       .      !  .

----------


## UA1ZQO

> .    ,         1,5 .  .   .      144    40 20   SSB.    -   TH 7E   SSB,  FT817 ,     5(      !!!   ),  FT857,   .  -.


  :Smile:    ,     ,           :Wink:

----------


## RN3GP

:Smile: .
     . 857  , 817 . TH7E     .     .

----------


## ijk

RN3GP, ,         ?   ! )

----------


## ER1LW / VE7LWW

.     .      ,  ,  ,   .     FM ,          SSB .   ,    .

----------


## ijk

*RN3GP*, 
  !


: , -     ,       ?
!   ,      ..

----------

